# New lanterns at Big Lots for $5



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If you have a coupon, like I did, you can get 20% off. Look around.

This lantern is large and perfect for modifying, the bottom is removable, making it EASY to insert a lamp of your choosing without even cutting! (or minimal modification, anyway)


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought one of those last year, the last one they had. I put a red flicker LED inside and used the spray-on glass frosting stuff. It looked great in my cemetery hanging from a wooden grave marker. Glad to see they got them back - I'm gonna get another one today. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Can you post a picture of your finished project from last year?


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Sure - let me look through the files at home tonight.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Looks like we will be heading to big lots tommorrow.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

wilbret, thanks for the heads-up. Are the holes on the top of the lamp for ventilation? Does it look as though the positioning of the holes would prevent the inside from getting wet?


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow - great idea with frosting the glass. Again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice, I've been looking for cheap lanterns for a while now...


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow those are cool!!!


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello,

Frosting of glass can be done with
1) Chemicals 
2) Sandblasting
3) Dirt and Water

any guess which one this is... (hint... free and no special tools required)










oh and then spray a light clear coated to keep it dirty!

gdg


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

The BigLots by me only had one of those and the bottom was missing, but for only $4 dollars they had these oil lanterns in antique brass (shown) red, white and black


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ours didn't have any either, but they do have a bunch of Tiki stuff!

DB


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> The BigLots by me only had one of those and the bottom was missing, but for only $4 dollars they had these oil lanterns in antique brass (shown) red, white and black



Wow, I need to try a Big Lots. I have been looking for ones like these. I bought 6 or 8 of these hanging Owl lanterns from Target a couple of years ago. They are pretty useless light wise. The only good thing about them is that they come with a flicker bulb, and the have an in/out plug setup like Christmas lights. I was hoping to use this setup to make myself a half dozen lanterns.


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

Our Big Lots only had one like Wilbret's, and it was missing a handle. The clerk marked it down to $2.50. She thought they might be getting something similar in next month. 

I didn't see any other oil/candle lamps. Just hundreds of tacky 70's style ones that could have come straight out of my parent's living room. They were all marked 40% off. If anyone is doing a 70's themed haunt, I can hook you up with some hideous looking lamps!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The holes are for ventilation. It's meant to be a mosquito repellant. 

I would say the holes would need to be sealed if you are using an indoor fixture inside the lamp for use outdoors.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The big lots I went to had maybe 6 of them. I started to buy 3, but put one back. They didn't have any of the traditional lantern style models like they used to have. 

I have not checked the other big lots in town, though.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I made it to a Big Lots this morning, and it was definitely a worthwhile trip. Picked up 4 of these at $2.99 each. There are like 4 more there, I might go back at some point and buy the rest. One note, these were nowhere in the store near the garden or outdoor stuff. I found them in the very back of this store on a top shelf near the automotive section.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

My guess is you are looking at last years inventory.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

gravedigger greg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Frosting of glass can be done with
> 1) Chemicals
> ...


love the cheapo dirty look, might give that a try!!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Diabolik said:


> I made it to a Big Lots this morning, and it was definitely a worthwhile trip. Picked up 4 of these at $2.99 each. There are like 4 more there, I might go back at some point and buy the rest. One note, these were nowhere in the store near the garden or outdoor stuff. I found them in the very back of this store on a top shelf near the automotive section.


Ah, man. I scoured the local Big Lots north of Seattle, but came up empty...


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I need to get to Big Lots....... Closest one is about 2 hrs away..... I'll have to plan a day of it !


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I spent literally 3 minutes a while ago turning this into a flickering lamp. 
1 - $1 extension cord from Dollar Tree
1 - candelabra lamp base from a 2-pk at Home Depot
1 - flicker bulb bought in bulk from ebay

Will tinker with ways to age the lantern and post pics later.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Me too wilbret it's a very simple prop to make - Yes I know it's sideways but you get the idea.

Video


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Did you frost the inside or outside of the glass?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I did the inside of the globe with etching compound, which turned out to be pricier than I expected. Had I known the finished result I probably would have have just used paint.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Updately-ateley


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Rustoleum makes a glass frosting spray. It works really good inside or out. I'm trying to find some pics.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Otaku, that's what I used... I like it a lot, I'm searching for other stuff to use it on!


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

Wilbret, those look great. Are you using 3 watt flicker bulbs?

I'm playing around with the idea of using a little brighter bulb so that 4 lanterns can light up a 10' room decently and making the flicker microprocessor controlled. I want to be able to have them all "blow out" in a realistic fashion as a gust of wind blows through the room.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

They are 3w flicker bulbs I bought from ebay.

I want to light the path from the street to the driveway with these, or maybe something else. I'm thinking about going to BL's right now to buy at least one more lantern.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

The lanterns shown by Mr Unpleasant have been standard Big Lots stock for years now. I also bought a bunch of them for graveyard use. As our graveyard can't be entered by the public, I may just go ahead and use them as the oil lamps that they are, without converting them.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Lots here hasn't had those lamps in years. Word of warning, I bought several of those 4-5 years ago for their intended purpose of burning oil... they perform as you would expect a cheap Chinese POC to perform.

The glass blackens from soot almost immediately. The wicks burned out after 1 night of use. The fuel tank didn't hold enough fuel to really last all evening. As an added plus, the metal handle became super hot.

Try one out and see if you like it before depending on it.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

wilbret said:


> They are 3w flicker bulbs I bought from ebay.
> 
> I want to light the path from the street to the driveway with these, or maybe something else. I'm thinking about going to BL's right now to buy at least one more lantern.



Wilbret, are these the little pointed flame shaped bulbs or something else ? They look very bright in the pictures.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Here is an example. http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-10-FLICK...0093802636QQcategoryZ1407QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are bright enough, but I frosted the glass a couple times to conceal the bulb and restrict the light. I don't want to light the world, just accent the path.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, I also sprayed the glass with a brown-ish dusting of paint to give it a weathered, dirty look.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Wilbret, 

I converted 2 of the 4 lanterns I bought yesterday. I too used the Home Depot 2 pack sockets. I actually drilled a hole in the bottom of the lanterns so I could bolt the bases in nice and sturdy. I used metal press in electrical box plugs to fill the holes, you can't even see them. 

I tried something a little different on the first shade. I dusted the inside of it from the top with some flat black paint. I wanted to get a bit more light out of mine. I sent them over to my father. He is a bit more artistic than I. I'm more of the nuts and bolts guy. I'll post some pictures up of the finished product.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I use hacked flickering tea lights in mine. I change the LED to a 10,000 mcd and put a small plastic diffuser on it. If you rough up the outside surface of the diffuser with sandpaper, it makes the LED look 5X larger and eliminates the point-source light problem. I'll get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

wilbret said:


> they perform as you would expect a cheap Chinese POC to perform.
> 
> The glass blackens from soot almost immediately. The wicks burned out after 1 night of use. The fuel tank didn't hold enough fuel to really last all evening. As an added plus, the metal handle became super hot.


So I got that going for me............ which is nice!
- Bill Murray, Caddyshack after being told by the Dahli Lama that on his deathbed, he would receive total consciousness.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

My Dad finished the paint on one of my lanterns and dropped it off tonight. I did the glass, instead of frosting, I went for the dirty look. I think it turned out ok. Let me know what you guys think. I'm going to build 6 total.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I like the look now if i could only get off my butt and drive over there.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

That looks great Diabolik!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Big Lots here hasn't had those lamps in years. Word of warning, I bought several of those 4-5 years ago for their intended purpose of burning oil... they perform as you would expect a cheap Chinese POC to perform.
> 
> The glass blackens from soot almost immediately. The wicks burned out after 1 night of use. The fuel tank didn't hold enough fuel to really last all evening. As an added plus, the metal handle became super hot.
> 
> Try one out and see if you like it before depending on it.


Hhmm, maybe it's a QC thing... I have a dozen from both Big Lots and WalMart, and we use them all in their intended capacity, with lamp oil. 
We've only had to toss one into the prop dept., and that was from the soot and heat you mentioned.
The rest have been working perfectly for the last three years or so. No handle (bail) heating, only one wick replacement (this was last month, though I'd guess they all need one soon, but three years is pretty good!), no soot/blackening, the tanks hold enough to last a few nights... very worthy items for the price.
But there was that one which was lousy. QC, I guess. Or a change in manufacturer/suppliers... 

Mike C.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Diabolik said:


> My Dad finished the paint on one of my lanterns and dropped it off tonight. I did the glass, instead of frosting, I went for the dirty look. I think it turned out ok. Let me know what you guys think.


I really like the dirty look of the glass over the frosted look. I'll give it a try on my lanterns too. Great job!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Haunter said:


> I really like the dirty look of the glass over the frosted look. I'll give it a try on my lanterns too. Great job!


Thanks, for the glass I just quickly masked off the outside of the shade, and then lightly sprayed flat back paint in on an angle from the top as I rotated the glass. It kind of rolls down the sides and naturally fades from top to bottom.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.graveyardmadness.com/gallery2/v/props/Lantern/

Here are some directions that may or may not help. 

The server is slow as we're in the process of moving stuff over to our own server. 

You can build the complete lantern for less than $14 (But again, we over engineer so it can be done cheaper.)

I do like the glass etching look.

graveyardmadness


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

The fast oil consumption, fast wick consumption, and sooted glass, are all signs of having the wick up too high. That just means that using the lantern at the glow rate at which it's designed as an oil lamp isn't bright enough for your purposes. 
The key point here is that everyone will be using these for different purposes. Some people want to light a room, some a pathway, and some like me just want to make it obvious that a static figure in a graveyard is holding a lit lamp. There is no right or wrong way with these. I for one am eliminating all 120 VAC from the haunt wherever I can, so the flicker bulb hack is not an option, I have used the LED types, and they're great for where the lantern might come in contact with the haunt patrons. But for where they'll never be touched, and can't start a fire ( meaning outdoors, and away from anything flammable ) you just can't beat the look of real flame in a lantern.
But I will say, that everyone of the lamps you've all made look just awesome. Great work all, keep those different ideas coming, so that everyone can pick out the option that works best for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

That Is a Real Nice job on conversion, I lIke the pianted smoke look too!!!
Did You do the paint on the inside of the globe?


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Vlad, like you, I just need the lantern effect. I don't have time to convert them now anyway. I am using the battery tea lights, set one out on the patio to see what it would look like and it wasn't bad... and a cheap solution. I haven't frosted the glass yet, but it should be ok I think. 
Just an idea for ya, if you haven't tried it.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
this evening I visited 18 big lots and picked up all their lanterns. I feel like such a creep ;-) But from what I am hearing, the hurricane lantern will no longer be offered. Did anyone else hear or read this?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Someone here did mention that they thought these lanterns are from last years stock. I actually drove North about an hour tonight to hit another store and they had nothing. there are like 4 more stores in our area. I know one of them has 4 left. I need 6 total and have already bought 4. For $2.99 I think I am going to buy all that I can get too. I am sure somebody can use them.


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know why they'd stop selling them, with GYM around, looks like a top seller. Diabolik, hurry B4 he gets there! 18 stores in one nite, holy cow! I don't hit that many stores w/ ALL my Xmas shopping!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Laughing... got a call today from a distrubutor out of China - a broker for surplus inventory goods. I posted last week the requirement for a few hundred hurrican lanterns. He indicated they have 1,200 in stock and willing to let them go for $2.87 a piece (indicated they are the same type sold too Big Lots.) Will not budge on the lot and wants to sell it as one lot - might add, the lot is already in the USA. 

http://www.tradekey.com/ks-hurricane-lantern/

I only need about 200, but can carry inventory of 700, but no way 1,200 (no room). Anyone interested in buying the balance?

graveyardmadness


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, GYM, if you hadn't a gone and cleared out the Big Lots, you woulda had a little more room! LOL

"And stay outta da Woolworths!"- Oh, Brother, Where Art Thou- great movie


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

The funny thing is I only found 8 during my 18 stop over!!! Err...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The lanterns that I bought were the smaller version. I can guarantee you the wick was at the proper height. They are just tin pieces of [email protected] I honestly think they are intended on looking nice and never being lit. The idea was to use them like tiki torches around our patio, because they looked cool and could ward off mosquitoes when lit. I bought 4 or 5, and maybe 1 or 2 worked out okay. I can post photos of the difference between them if needed.

I am in the process of dissecting them to use either led tealights or something else.

The larger lanterns probably work fine, but I can't speak for them.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

18 big lots! I would have to drive about 1000 miles to hit that many!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh yeah...completely unrelated... but I used to run a baby furniture store, and while in Orlando we noticed some lamps for 4 bucks each. These lamps retail for $29.99 at other stores. We couldn't figure out why they were Big-Lotted... so we bought them all and sold them for a huge profit. Hehe. 

Very rare to find a really good deal there any more since the dawn of the Internet. I used to get sweet deals at Pawn Shops, but now they can get real world values of stuff.

Anyone else remember the awesome deals on ebay and yahoo auctions back in the pre-2001 days?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Wilbert... I still find stuff on craiglist... which is.... FREE


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Craigslist and freecycle are good sites.

If you live in or very near a major city. I don't. 
My city (Columbus, GA) doesn't seem to have as much COOL stuff for free. 

But I will make a point to keep checking!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Craigslist and freecycle are good sites.
> 
> If you live in or very near a major city. I don't.
> 
> But I will make a point to keep checking!


Huh..? free stuff where?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Just checking... two pack? are you using the bolt rod type or these?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like you have the standard bases. I used candelabra bases, which are smaller.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

All the free stuff here is scam type crap. "Free opportunity to make cash."

Maybe occasional playground equipment, crappy sauder computer desks, etc...


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

wilbret said:


> Looks like you have the standard bases. I used candelabra bases, which are smaller.


if you mean standard... as in standard nightlight 7 watt bulb standard... yes.. but if your thinking standard as it standard desk lamp, nope, much smaller.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

gravedigger greg said:


> Just checking... two pack? are you using the bolt rod type or these?


I am using the bolt/rod type. Your way looks much simpler though. I am bolting mine though the wick hole in the tank. My base is not nice and flat like that one. I tried something like that and was having a hard time keeping the socket straight. 

I have been drilling a 3/4" hole in the bottom of the tank and then using a tin electrical box plug to fill it when I'm done. It is a little more work, but I can easily adjust the height of the socket and it stays perfectly straight. I can still build them for under $10 doing it my way, so I think it is a good deal for some cool props. 

The donor lights I am using have a male and female plug on them too which is a bonus if I want to run them in a string along the driveway or yard.


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

I finally got around to building a microprocessor controlled light for my Big Lots lanterns. I still need to play around with coding a more realistic flicker and adding an adjustable timer for when the lantern "relights" itself.

The circuit is based on a PIC 16F684 processor randomly flashing 6 yellow LEDs. When an input signal is received from the remote control (From VSA in the final version), all of the LEDs turn on and sequentially go out until only one is left. The last one slowly fades out like a smoldering wick. After a few seconds, the lantern "relights" itself. 

My plan is to have 4 to 6 of these lighting up a room. The lanterns will flicker and go out as a cold breeze passes through. Here's a very short video:


----------



## pkh5695 (May 22, 2006)

hey guys i made 2 last year using lanterns from big lots and some christmas candle flicker lights, was thinking of picking up some more this year and using them to light a pathway. wanted to use a set of Malibu yard lights that i have laying around anyone one know if i could adapt the malibu light for a some kind of flicker bulb? the bulb that goes in looks more like a flash light bulb and is not the screw in kind but more like a christmas tree light that plugs into the strand


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Wilbret...if you are using these to line a walkway...and they are all electrically corded, how are you plugging them in to an outlet?

I hope I am correct in how you are wiring them...I would like to do this along my driveway, but in no means want that many cords running along it also. Is there anyway to wire each one to work on its own?

I made two last year, but used the little pumpking plastic pumpkin lights and they are not as bright as yours, would like them brighter.


Laurie


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

My driveway is next to woods. I can place these in the edge of the woods and the cords aren't a problem. I estimate I'm running about a thousand feet of cord on HW. 

I opted for AC over DC for longevity. I am using shepherd hooks to hang the lanterns, and ran the cord along the hook and used electrical tape to cover the whole thing. It looks like a lantern hanging on a hook.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Since this thread was revived, I wanted to say that I've seen hurricane lanterns at KMart for 5 or 6 bucks. They are in the lamp section.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there a way to make a battery operated lamp? I have too many cords as it is... :-(


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently made a number of lanterns using LEDS. Here are various links I looked at which may be helpful:

http://www.thefrighteners.com/FlickerLantern.htm

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/projects/2005/glowing_lantern&y=main

http://www.toykeeperslair.com/projects/lantern/lantern.htm

http://www.bloodsworthmanor.com/bloodsworthmanor/lantern.htm

http://members.cox.net/jselph/


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Hackenslash -sure. I think the easiest way would be to use a battery operated tealight. Quick, easy.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

WalMart and Big Lots both have them now too. I think they are around $4-5. They're in the camping section at WalMart and I think at Big Lots you kinda have to search for them near the tools.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks very nice. Michaels is suppose to be getting laterns that have a bat inside them. The bats eye's are suppose to light up. Hmm I think these are much cooler.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

*Could you please !!!!*



maureenpr said:


> love the cheapo dirty look, might give that a try!!


write a short how to on how you made your lamp, it looks pretty cool 
with pics if you have them Thanks

I have some wrot iron things you hang plants from that go into the ground, I was thinking of making one of these to hang on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thank you for the Great Tuts*



Tavaruas said:


> I recently made a number of lanterns using LEDS. Here are various links I looked at which may be helpful:
> 
> http://www.thefrighteners.com/FlickerLantern.htm
> 
> ...


I have never made a lantern before, But I do know how to wire table lamps.
But Thanks for the Great Tuts. Now I think I am Ready to make me one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Last year we had lanterns with the LED tea lights hacked with ultrabright LEDs (if you are so inclined I recomend Otaku's hack to replace the led with an ultrabright, and the watch battery with double A's). The tea before and after the hack will give an idea of the difference.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Who is Otaku and do you have a link for the hack?

Laurie


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

never mind...found it.....DUH.....


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry bout that, I forgot to include a link. The LED flicker, and Otaku's hack are available here http://johnnyspage.com/LED%20Flicker.htm


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks for the link...looks like you got and extra "http" in the link

this works better 
http://johnnyspage.com/LED Flicker.htm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out, fixed.


----------

